# Strathardle 73/74 and BBC



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi all,
Was on the Strathardle from Jan 73 to May 74.Sometime during that time two cadets arrived on board ( 1 eng. 1 deck). They brought with them a BBC film crew. Apparently BBC were doing a series of do***entaries about apprenticeships in the UK. Anyway, when I left the ship and got back to UK (via Transiberian railway with the 2nd mate), we went to the offices and while there were shown a copy of the program. I've been trying to get information about the program but have drawn a blank with both the BBC and P&O.
I was wondering if either of the featured cadets were members of this site and could help me with at least the name of the program.
That poor BBC crew didn't know what hit them. Someone should have informed them about the social niceties of living on board a hard working/playing ship.
In hope,
Geoff.


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Geofff,
Not heard of this before but there is a video of Strathardle arrives on YouTube I think taken in London, also I think they may be one on P&O heritage.
I was on Mataura in 75 with film crew for condor advert, lovely ladies, and filmed from helicopter as well, but cannot find any footage.
There is a Cargo ships of the P&O group on Facebook.

Regards Bob.


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi Bob,
Yes, I've seen that U-tube film before, it's the Ardle's arrival in UK after being built in Japan. I've had a look on the Heritage site but can't find any videos. It's funny that they showed us the program but can't find any record. The BBC were "helpful" in that they gave me a site where I could look through the program schedule for every day 73/74. Have tried searches, but without the name of the program I seem to be stumped.
Regards, Geoff.


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Geoff,
This popped up and may be of interest.
Bob


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi Bob,
Cheers, but none of the ships I was on. Looked on the site but couldn't find anything.
Geoff


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Geoff,
I posted this on the group mentioned and a name offered was Dave Jackson ex BI 2/o, who talked about the train journey, he may live in Japan now.
Regards 
Bob


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi Bob,
That name doesn't ring a bell I'm afraid. The 2/0 I went on the train with was a chap called Dick Atkins. We haven't been in contact since then. Believe it or not he had abut 13 pieces of luggage. And I don't mean handbag size. One was a marble coffee table. How we made it I haven't a clue.
Geoff.


----------



## Ivor Snowden (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Geoff,
Only just come across this post. You may remember me..... I was sparky on strathardle with you, and went home the traditional way about 3 weeks after you and Richard.
I remember the film crew, and the title of the programme was " A Job Worth Doing". I seem to remember it was one of a series that th BBC did that was part do***entary and part recruiting drive. I do not remember ever seeing it myself, but I seem to remember my mum saying she did see it sometime in 74 or 75.
Hope you are keeping ok
Ivor


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi Ivor,
I'm sure I remember you. In fact I think I have some photos somewhere. Yes, keeping OK, just getting old and decrepit. After the Ardle, had leave and then joined the Conon. Was on her for a year and left her in Kobe to get married to the girl Dave Smith (Moshi) introduced me to the first time we got to Japan. He was my best man.
I'll have a rummage around with that program title and see what I come up with. Will let you know the results.
Geoff.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

I vaugely think it was part of the BBC? "Schools" T-V programing. ??. I also think the Tale of the 2 who crossed The USSR (as it then was). Was published in the "Telegraph".?
Pete


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi Pete,
I've been on the BBC site, found the program and will have to wait for their reply. Dick and me had to write an article for the Wavelength, the P&O mag, for being allowed to go on the train I don't remember it going in the Telegraph though.
Geoff.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

geoffu said:


> Hi Pete,
> I've been on the BBC site, found the program and will have to wait for their reply. Dick and me had to write an article for the Wavelength, the P&O mag, for being allowed to go on the train I don't remember it going in the Telegraph though.
> Geoff.


I remember the Article. But by `74 I was no longer with P&O. My last was Turkistan (Strick) in `73. Hence my feeling it was the Telegraph?. But I guess some "wavelength" might have been passed around the Hull College whilst finishing off my Chief`s?. I was only under P&O colours for a very short time. Before Seeking promotion elswhere. Finished my "sea" time with TOR line out of Imminghan and went ashore as a Boiler Inspector, as Many did.


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi Pete,
As I said, left the Conon to get married in Japan on months "flying leave", then flew out to the gulf to join the Strathcarron. Was on her for two years with my wife being on board for a lot of that time. As I had steam time on the "old N's", used that to get my 2nds steam then had 2 Wild boats and left at the exalted rank of 3/E/O in June 1980 to become a technical manager at a leisure centre for the next 18 years. As it was in Rugby, you can't get further from the sea. Still like looking at the old photos and reminiscing.
Geoff.


----------



## Ivor Snowden (Oct 17, 2012)

geoffu said:


> Hi Pete,
> I've been on the BBC site, found the program and will have to wait for their reply. Dick and me had to write an article for the Wavelength, the P&O mag, for being allowed to go on the train I don't remember it going in the Telegraph though.
> Geoff.


Glad you are getting somewhere, have been trying to delve into the rapidly ageing memory banks for last couple of days, and if I remember rightly, the cadet that the programme was following was known as AJ (obviously down to his initials) and I think we used those as his Surname was Smith, and that was to differentiate from yourself, and of course Mushi ( whatever happened to him?)
I think there were 3 in the film crew, a local cameraman working out of Hong Kong, a technical guy in his 50s, very knowledgeable if I recall, and the director, a tall guy with dark rim glasses, probably in his 30s, and For some reason the name Searle rings a bell. Tell you what, if only half of that is remembered correctly, it pretty good going after nearly 50 years.

Did you ever hear what happened to Dick, last I heard he was off to study and then practice law
best wishes 
Ivor


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi Ivor,
By gum lad, your memory is a damn sight better than mine.
Mushi and Noriko split up and he met another Japanese lass. He got in touch with me years ago and they came down to Rugby to visit us. He was working in China but lost contact years ago.
In the BBC archives, the narrator of the program was a John Dunn and produced/directed? by an Anthony Searle.
After Dick and me met up at the offices, and gave them the article for Wavelength and they showed us the program, I'm afraid Dick and I never got in contact again, so that about the law is an eye opener. I always thought he would have carried on at sea.
I'll get up in the loft and see if I can find some photos on the Ardle. Don't hold your breath though as it's quite a climb for me now.
Geoff.


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi Ivor and all interested,
Have had a reply from the enquiries dept. at the BBC saying that there is another dept. I can contact, for which they give me the link, that may be able to help. Unfortunately, due to the present situation, this dept. has shut. They said it would most probably open up again when the lockdown eases, so just have to keep watching and checking. Will get back on here when I get more.
Regards and keep safe,
Geoff.


----------

